# tithing



## Preach (Jun 23, 2006)

I am going to preach a short series on tithing (which I have never done before). Does anyone have suggestions for passages & verses that would be appropriate? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 23, 2006)

Our pastor was doing the normal scripture reading and exposition one Lord's day on 2 Corinthians chapters 8&9 and continued on in the afternoon sermon to cover tithing further. Check out the audio below on 2 Cor 8 in the AM, 2 Cor 9 in the PM and then the PM sermon:
http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/1998/122098.HTM


----------

